# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Rectification product for slab edge porosity

## ChocDog

Rectification product to use recommendation - slab edge porosity showing 
Hi team, 
Need some advice on the correct product to use to fix a fault on a slab vertical edge (looks like the concrete was dry/not vibrated enough near the edge). 
Its going to tiled in the next couple of months (when the patio is getting tiled) and I want to fill in the voids specifically where the edge of the reo can be seen in a couple of spots to protect it. 
I’m not sure on the right product for this (noting that it will have tile adhesive applied to it in a couple of months). 
I was thinking of either:  A mortar slurry (with high cement content) ($0 – have sitting around)structural grout such as Sika Grout GP, Lanko 701 or 702 ($20-$30)A concrete repair product as Sika Monotop 352 or Sika Quick 2500. But this stuff might be over kill at around $65 a bag.   
I reckon the cement slurry should be fine but keen on other advice?

----------


## johnc

Try tile adhesive, trowel it into the gaps, run your tiling trowel over the top then lay tiles. Unless you need to waterproof you don't have a problem

----------


## ChocDog

Thanks John. Appreciate the advice.  
Sent

----------

